# Badlands Hyper-Hydro Product Review



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

A few weeks ago I decided to pick up a Badlands Hyper-Hydro (Max-1 camo) pack for hunts and hiking. I picked it up for several reasons, but mainly because Badlands had been given pretty high marks by other forum members and because it came in a camo pattern as opposed to a solid color that may not be conducive to hunting.

The pack was comparably priced to Camel Bak hydration systems, and it had plenty of storage for food and random gear that I would need for the day. So all in all, I would say that on the surface it was a good purchase.

As far as my criticisms go, I think there could have been some big improvements made to the system. 1) the port on the bladder is rather small which makes it frustrating to throw some ice into the bladder to help keep the water an me cool (if you havent done this for your hydration system, I would GREATLY suggest it). The port is also too small to help clean the bladder up and dry it out after use. 2) the hose that connects to the bladder screws on which makes it much easier to clean the hose out, but if it isn't on tight the bladder will leak. 3) I think that it would have been wise to put a blaze orange flag on the inside of the pack for hunting for safety reasons (I believe they do this on other packs they make).

I dont regret my purchase, but I would definitely like to see a few improvements. All in all, I'd give it 4 out of 5 stars.

http://www.badlandspacks.com/index.php?go=Packs_Core12


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

The ice idea is a good one... thanks for the review.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax send badlands a email and tell them. Maybe next year they will look in to doing some of the changes or maybe all of them.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Bax send badlands a email and tell them. Maybe next year they will look in to doing some of the changes or maybe all of them.


Thats a good point. I'll do that today


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > Bax send badlands a email and tell them. Maybe next year they will look in to doing some of the changes or maybe all of them.
> ...


Let us know what they say when you hear back from them.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I tried sending them an e-mail and it was kicked back saying it was a bad e-mail address


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I tried sending them an e-mail and it was kicked back saying it was a bad e-mail address


Maybe call them.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I'll prob have to do that. I didnt know they were a Utah based company


----------

